# Just finished Beamer's Halloween costume!



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of Beamer in his costume! I bought the base of it off of amazon and I made his sword and shield! If you know who he is supposed to be, then post! I will be surprised!




























Beamer is nearing 7 months of age, now!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Awww Beamer...you're so cute. My guess is Robin Hood???


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Link? 

He's ADORABLE!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Link! 

Very cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He looks so adorable, could either be Link or Robin Hood. Great job on the costume!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, he is Link! I know the hat isn't right, but it is the best I could find! I might remove the feather, though! 

It's funny since his girlfriend (our neighbor) is named Link!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice work. Beamer looks great.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beamer is very handsome in his costume.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I love that you dressed him as Link. It looks great.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

He seems to like his costume very much! Where is Princess Zelda?!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> Yes, he is Link! I know the hat isn't right, but it is the best I could find! I might remove the feather, though!
> 
> It's funny since his girlfriend (our neighbor) is named Link!


Beamers costume looks great as Link?

What is your neighbor dog Link going to be for Halloween?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I wish our neighbor would be Princess Zelda, but she is dressing up as Batman!


----------

